# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Biosira labs!

## LordGains

Anyone has tried this? I got some test e , has anyone tried any of their products? Bunk or legit? 

Thanks in advance

----------


## LordGains

Anyone?

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Anyone has tried this? I got some test e , has anyone tried any of their products? Bunk or legit? Thanks in advance


I bought some anavar a year ago from this lab,but i turned it back cuz i searched internet,and many reviews said that is fake! I don't know about test though!

----------


## LordGains

I heard aswell some guy got anavar and turned out to be winstrol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Keron

I got StanoX (Stanozolol /Winstrol ), Xanavar (Oxandrolone/Anavar ) and TurinoX (4-Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone/Turinabol ) from Biosira, tested all of them with the test kit from Labmax.
It turned out that TurinoX and Xanavar seem to contain the same substance. According to the color table this substance is most likely Turinabol.
The StanoX gave a completely different result than Xanavar and TurinoX so either the common claim that Biosira's Xanavar is Winstrol is false or their Xanavar is Winstrol and their Winstrol is something different which would be really weird.

----------


## Irish_muscle

So far I can see the results, though not as dramatical as you would expect from a tren /test/adrol stack

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------

